# Wedding Favors



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

try looking at:
http://www.jarstore.com/


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

we use the hex shapes jars. come in different sizes. best price I found was brushy mt. we sell lots of them.


----------



## agralogix (Jan 6, 2013)

Agralogix recently began the manufacture the 4 oz. Muth, which will be available around the first week of February. Currently, Blue Sky Bee Supply will be the first supplier to have stock, but there will be other suppliers as well, such as muthjars,com (whose site is not currently active).

Blue Sky Bee Supply is now taking pre-orders for first come, first served, for 4 oz. Muth orders.

PM us (agralogix) directly only if interested in pallet orders for the 4 oz. Muths, which is 180 cases of 36 ct. containers with corks.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What volume are you thinking.?

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page84.html#CN-525


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

The most popular container that I get wedding favor requests for are the 4 oz. muth jars (I'm soooooo glad they're available again), the hex jars, and the half-pint jelly jars. Usually they just want me to buy the jars and fill them with honey. The customers seem to like to print and apply their own labels and other decorations like tying on a small wood honey dipper with ribbon.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I just did wedding favors for someone, they bought the jars which were 4-5 oz. and had multi faceted sides like an octagon, maybe even more, with gold lids. We put the label right on the top of the lid so the view of the whole jar of honey was clear, turned out real nice. Unfortunately, I can't say who they ordered the jars from, pretty sure they got them online from some jar manufacturer.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Dadant carries a 4 oz. muth jar. They make great wedding favors.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

I just seen the 4 oz. muth jar for gifts and they dipped the top in bees wax sealing over the cork. Very very impressive looking with the wax and bow on them.

Mann Lake sells a lot of cute jars also.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

agralogix said:


> Agralogix recently began the manufacture the 4 oz. Mutha


Do you supply,or know who supplies, 25 ml (1oz) octagonal hex jars with metal lids?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Try fillmore container


----------

